

Compass is Charityware: Free software with a mission - chriseppstein
http://chriseppstein.github.com/blog/2010/11/09/donate-to-umdf-on-behalf-of-compass/

======
tptacek
Done. Took 4 minutes, or, 0.3% of the amount of time Compass has saved me just
in my most recent project.

------
acconrad
I think the idea of Charityware is a great concept, I just wish there was more
of a way to federate the idea. Love it when people are doing good things for
the world.

